

How many fart apps do we need? - Alfred2
http://blog.acthompson.net/2013/05/how-many-fart-apps-do-we-need.html

======
michalu
Good point and a funny post. Although what he sees as fart apps are now
"startups" that were not built but "founded" by "founders" causing major
"disruption" to all billion dollar industries, unless they are addressing some
multi- million dollar "niche".

It's great that people started to ask this question. In past this type of
projects were entertained as a hobby, hopefully making a little impact or
improving a programming skill.

I hope we get back to basics soon and bloggers will stop promoting
entrepreneurs who are just looking for a lottery ticket to next instagram, but
entrepreneurs who build reasonable and durable businesses.

------
hackware
Fun is what is missing in mainstream education...

As an "old-fart" my-own-self, it is hard to see through the eyes of younger
generations.

Fart apps are a fad, and will fade in time, with some revisits from time to
time.

The key could be to find MORE fun items for students to go after, rather than
impose limits...

william...

